# Breeders: I have a question for you



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just curious how often it is that you may have an older puppy available (maybe one you were evaluating for show and it didn't turn out the way you had hoped) or a very young adult for adoption? I am trying to help my mom think about all of her options for a new Hav. She just lost her 15 y/o male Hav a week ago and she is devastated. She travels once a month for a week at a time but her husband is home and not sure if he wants to go thru the little puppy phase again. Any suggestions? If anyone has an older male available please PM me. They have thought about rescue dogs as well but she is not sure she wants to do that- it's not for everyone. I feel so bad for her and I know how much it hurts. TIA!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, I just know the perfect little soul is waiting to be a part of your mother's life.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not a breeder and don't have any leads for you... But I can tell you that when we were looking for a hav, we met an awesome breeder that had a 1 yr old girl that she decided she was not going to continue to show b/c she was too long. She was GORGEOUS! DH & I loved her, but I felt awful bringing her into my small condo with no yard as an only doggie when she was used to living in a house with a big yard and a bunch of other doggies. I know dogs can adjust, but I just didn't feel in my heart that she'd be happy here. She ended up going to a home with another hav, so I'm sure she's living a happy hav life now  And I got Lola, who doesn't know she's missing out on a yard and a sibling, lol 

I'm hoping that I can find a similar situation again when I'm ready for hav #2 b/c the puppy phase seems overwhelming to me too. I know they're out there! Your mom will find a good match soon!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I would take Jake and Darla myself, but my husband says two is enough.

http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

How often older puppies are available will vary greatly from breeder to breeder. The breeders like myself(Im in college) who have a litter *maybe* once a year almost never have older dogs available because, personally, I don't have the room to keep more than one puppy to grow up. However there are other breeders who have 2-3-4 litters a year and who keep a puppy or two out of each and who frequently have puppies available. It all depends! Sorry if I wasn't much help :/


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Nicole I totally understand what your Mom is going through. I am not as young as I used to be and I also did not want to go through the Puppy stage again. I bought a retired breeder from Yuppy Puppy Havanese in Florida and it has worked out wonderfully. I was a little worried about getting him at a year and a half but it could not have worked out better. Bacca is the best dog we have ever had!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

havaone said:


> I would take Jake and Darla myself, but my husband says two is enough.
> 
> http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


Wow, they have about 29 puppies for placement! I have never seen so many puppies of such different ages for placement.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havaone said:


> I would take Jake and Darla myself, but my husband says two is enough.
> 
> http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


I don't know... They have an AWFUL lot of puppies available. I'd want to know a lot more about this breeder before buying from them. It's hard to believe they can be raising that many puppies and young dogs under home conditions, and giving all of them the training and socialization they need.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havaone said:


> I would take Jake and Darla myself, but my husband says two is enough.
> 
> http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


This answers my own question:

"We have a small kennel with large, comfortable indoor/outdoor runs for our dogs that are nicely heated and cooled."

Not a place I'd buy a puppy from! A fancy puppy mill maybe, but still a puppy mill.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Nicole,

I got Riley when he was 10 months old from a breeder. He did not work out as a show dog. Like your mom, I did not want to go through the puppy training stage. Riley was fully house broken, didn't chew anything, slept through the night...it has been wonderful. I am sure he is a far better dog than he would have been if I raised him from a tiny pup.

Once I started looking for an older dog, it took me about 6 weeks to find Riley. A breeder referred me to another breeder who had him. 

I think posting here is the best way to find an older dog. I am sure you will find a wonderful dog for your mom.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> This answers my own question:
> 
> "We have a small kennel with large, comfortable indoor/outdoor runs for our dogs that are nicely heated and cooled."
> 
> Not a place I'd buy a puppy from! A fancy puppy mill maybe, but still a puppy mill.


Exactly what I was going to post. I don't see anything anywhere about AKC registration, either...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Nicole, my heart goes out to your mom and I completely understand not wanting a puppy and not being sure about doing a rescue. Something to keep in mind about rescues - I believe HRI and HALO are receiving a larger number of adult havs that are being surrendered by families that can no longer care for them. Some have been loved and cared for so may not have the issues that might otherwise be seen. Maybe a possibility?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck Nicole - keep us posted. The right dog will come along I'm sure.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

havaone said:


> I would take Jake and Darla myself, but my husband says two is enough.
> 
> http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


...they have indoor/outdoor kennels for their dogs, who just "take turns inside the house." That bothers me...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Exactly what I was going to post. I don't see anything anywhere about AKC registration, either...


Yes, they do mention it somewhere, but that doesn't mean much. Another red flag for me is that they say something about them being "health checked and guaranteed", nothing about HEALTH TESTING the parents. This is pretty typical puppy mill language.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I checked out Cornerstone and red flag went up INSTANTLY. How in the world can they have that many available dogs/puppies at once, not to mention at least three breeds there as well- Bichon, Cotons and Havs. YIKES! Don't worry everyone- steering clear!


----------

